

Ask HN: Which Linux/Chrome laptop for resolution? - Ellipsis753

Hello, I&#x27;d quite like to get a Linux laptop to ssh onto servers (and some development). The most important thing here to me would be resolution and price. Ideally it would be under $500 and have the best resolution possible.<p>Can anyone recommend one?
======
runjake
Chromebooks: [http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-
chromebook/](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-chromebook/)

Used ThinkPads: [http://ktgee.net/post/49423737148/thinkpad-
guide](http://ktgee.net/post/49423737148/thinkpad-guide)

Cheap Laptops: [http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-budget-
laptop/](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-budget-laptop/)

~~~
Ellipsis753
A little bit general but I got the

Toshiba CB30-B-104 13-Inch Chromebook (which your link suggests). :)

Thank you.

------
cultureulterior
My criteria were pretty similar, and I settled on the Lenovo Yoga 3 11 inch-
Ubuntu 15.04 installs perfectly- everything works out of the box.

~~~
Ellipsis753
That looks good but a little bit pricey for what it is to me. Especially as I
actively avoid touch screens. Thank you however, it does look like a good
laptop.

In the end I got the:

Toshiba CB30-B-104 13-Inch Chromebook

